# Editing Field Codes in Word



## dalmation (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey Guys & Gals,

I have a document with A LOT of field codes, which i've never worked with.
I know how to find them (alt + f9) but when I "edit field" or "Update field" the existing information stays the same. 

Basically its a name / address etc. 20 to 30 times throughout,  so I  thought instead of find/replace everything every time, if I just edit  the field codes it could be a lot easier.

I did not set up the field codes.  Is it even possible to edit them if you didnt create them?  If so how...

Appreciate any insight in this matter.  Cheers.


----------



## Macropod (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Dalmatian,

Yes, it's possible to edit field codes but, before going down that path, it'd be useful to establish just what needs to be edited.

First off, what kinds of fields are you referring to (eg formfields, mergefields, Ask/Fillin fields, Ref fields)?

Usually, where multiple fields refer to the same thing (eg a name), there'll be a single formfield, Ask field or Fillin field, and a bunch of cross-references to that, using Ref fields. Updating the lot requires changing the contents of the formfield, Ask field or Fillin field then updating the cross-references (eg via Ctrl-A, F9).


----------



## dalmation (Jul 8, 2011)

Macropod said:


> Hi Dalmatian,
> 
> Yes, it's possible to edit field codes but, before going down that path, it'd be useful to establish just what needs to be edited.
> 
> ...




When hit alt -f9 by the city and province i see this -

{set city "{fillin "Type in the city, then press [tab] then [enter]." \D

same for province.

If I right click and hit edit its under field name - "Fill-in"

For names in the document its a "set" field , with a bookmark name



[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Macropod (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Dalmation,

You should be able to update the whole document by pressing Ctrl-A, then F9. This should trigger the FILLIN fields to prompt for new values. When you input the new values into them, all the cross-references should update. Instead of the other SET fields your document is using, you might prefer the flexibility of changing them to ASK fields. To do that, simple replace 'SET' with 'ASK'.

BTW, it would be better to use ASK fields instead of the SET/FILLIN combo (eg {ASK City "Type in the city, then press [tab] then [enter]."}) The '\D' that follows the example you posted is redundant unless you're trying to enforce a particular default value (which seems to be omitted from what you've posted)


----------



## dalmation (Jul 11, 2011)

Macropod said:


> Hi Dalmation,
> 
> You should be able to update the whole document by pressing Ctrl-A, then F9. This should trigger the FILLIN fields to prompt for new values. When you input the new values into them, all the cross-references should update. Instead of the other SET fields your document is using, you might prefer the flexibility of changing them to ASK fields. To do that, simple replace 'SET' with 'ASK'.
> 
> BTW, it would be better to use ASK fields instead of the SET/FILLIN combo (eg {ASK City "Type in the city, then press [tab] then [enter]."}) The '\D' that follows the example you posted is redundant unless you're trying to enforce a particular default value (which seems to be omitted from what you've posted)



It worked hit and miss, I think the document is too messed up with different fields.

Perhaps a quick step by step to creating the fields I need would be easier.
the CTRL + F9 worked on some but not others.  

There will be 2-3 addresses that need to change throughout, a city and province that change, 2-3 names etc.   All stuff that chugs through 5-10 times.  No calculations all just information.  Addresses are a few lines so that gets a bit tricky?

Thanks in advance.

So for example

Toronto, BC    <-- both fields that chug through


Bob Smith

3333 imaginary road,
Toronto, BC
Postal Code                            the name and address mentioned 2-3 more

Bob Smith2

3333 imaginary road,
Toronto, BC
Postal Code   

Bob Smith3

3333 imaginary road,
Toronto, BC
Postal Code   

so all this pertinent information and maybe one or two more things once and a while would get repeated in some form.  Sometimes just the name, and sometimes the name and address.

Appreciate it.  Thanks!


----------



## Macropod (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Dalmation,


> It worked hit and miss, I think the document is too messed up with different fields.


Having many different kinds of field is rarely an issue.


> Perhaps a quick step by step to creating the fields I need would be easier.


Without knowing how the fields are to get their data and how they're to be used, that's difficult. I gather you have a document in which field updates are used to prompt the user for certain information that is to be replicated in various locations. That suggests the use of ASK fields for the prompts, and cross-references (ie REF fields) for the replication. Where the data are to appear in one location only, FILLIN fields may be appropriate.

For the example you've given, it appears you need three ASK fields (each with its own bookmark name), for each person's (1) name, (2) street address, (3) locality, state & zip code. Then you'll need cross-refernces as appropriate for whichever of these you need to replicate. Each ASK field will need a unique bookmark name - re-using bookmark names in the kind of document you seem to be working with is generally unwise.

Depending on the kind of document you're working with, it may be preferable to use formfields for the initial data input, rather than ASK/FILLIN fields. This allows you to have the data entry clearly associated with the first location in which the data are to appear (like a FILLIN field), and have all the cross-references to the formfield update automatically as soon as you exit the formfield. Using formfields, requires the Sections of the document containing the formfields 'protected for forms', which prevents accidental (or deliberate) editing of anything else in those Sections.


----------

